# Recurrant Miscarriage - Dr Raj Rai - St Mary's Anyone been referred to him??



## lauraperrysan

Hello, 

Well after 4 m/c's I requested to be referred to dr raj rai who is THE person to see in the uk for recurrant miscarriage sufferers. I am happy they have referred me as going private to see him would of cost a fortune! 

Just wondered if anyone else has seen him or been to the zita west clinic or seen another of prof lesley regan's team? Would love to hear your stories, successful or pending lol!! 

I know the waiting list is long but the ball is rolling!!

I feel this is a massive step forward :)

XXX


----------



## lauraperrysan

Think im the only one in this boat :(


----------



## nickyg

I am not at that stage, just had one ectopic and one miscarriage. 

Let us know how you get on, and whether there are any top tips for trying again. 

xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv had reacurrant m/cs and testing but sorry iv never heard of the consultants or hospital u say i had all my testing done in belfast and they did a very good job. theres lots of great hospitals that do all the right testing for m/cs.


----------



## Rumpskin

Great news about your referral lovely.

Hope you manage to get some answers soon.

Unfortunately, I have had 2 and wont be referred until I have had another xx


----------



## Chilli

Sorry you've not had much response Laura. What sort of things will they test? Do you have any idea? I'm half way down a bottle of wine - well I may as well eh!!??


----------



## lauraperrysan

Well they are alot more thorough and believe in lots and tlc and scans every week once you are pregnant again. 
There success rate is over 80% which I think is amazing!
This is the link if your interested www.zitawest.com/
Apparently there blood tests and stuff are more detailed but im not sure exactly how.
I've read loads about this guy online so hoping for some great results! Positive thinking is the only way forward for me now xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I cant see there tests being more detailed as the care across the country has to be equal for everyone. He probally has a good bedside manor and is good at his job hence a good reputation. and alot of hospitals are very thorough. i no mine was very good, and the aftercare was amazing. I hope hes as good as your hoping.. esp if u have a long wait to see him.


----------



## lauraperrysan

since i will be travelling an 8 hour round trip to see him he better be worth it. I'm happy with the great reviews I have read so i feel it's worth the wait and traveling. I'll let you know how i get on as and when


----------



## soulsister

Hi Laura

Just wanted to say that that's great news that you are going to see a specialist - my situation was different, but we were lucky to get one of the top geneticists in the country see me with my previous loss (she just happened to be there that day).....and now I will be looked after by her team in further pregnancies (if I can ever get another bfp to get past 12 weeks that is!)...

Its true that there are alot of good hospitals around the UK (but there are also some awful ones too), but I think that just finding someone who you can believe in and who doesnt just treat you as a number does make the world of difference to us all...

Good luck hon

Laura x


----------



## shaz2

Hi girls hope you dont mind me jumping in here, i actually just came across this site by accident but had to register in order to leave this message.

Im from n.ireland but i attend dr raj rai in st marys for recurrent miscarriages, he is brilliant in every sence, they do tests that no other hospital do, this is because they are a specialised unit. i have to travel regular from here to london but i can assure you its worth the journey. ive had 13 miscarriages and 1 ectopic i was told by consultants in belfast that there was no reason for miscarriages when in fact their is.. after attending st marys i was diagnosed with anti philosphid syndrome and im currently on treatment for it and have also started ivf so hopefuly it will work.

i would totally recommend mr raj as i truly believe in him 1ooo percent.

i hope this help, all the very best for the future...x


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow thank you shaz2....after I started this thread I was made to feel they were no different which I have read they do more in depth tests so I am very thankful of your message to restore my faith in this clinic. Still waiting for my appointment to come through, hopefully wont be much longer. 
Good luck for ur ivf and let's hope you get your long awaited arrival xxx


----------



## shaz2

laura, im glad i could help, i hope you get the answers you need i no i have total faith in dr raj so im sure he will be of great help to use. the very best of luck with everything. xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

thanks shaz, just wondering how long did it take for your appointment to come through or did you go private? Im so impatient but it's only been about 3 weeks since they recieved the letter (dr's surgery spent ages sending it) grrrr xx


----------



## Chilli

How did you mange to get he referal there in the first place - I owuld be very interested in going too if I could? Reading my book and it's helping a lot.


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi chilli, I just made an appointment at my dr surgery and asked the doctor (I have never seen the doctor before as just changed surgeries) and he asked why, explained my history and he agreed he was happy to refer me. He said he would do the refferal however it will be sent to Dr Raj however he may not accept me if does not think I really need his help, ie only 1 or 2 miscarriages he will normally refuse. But 3 or more he generally will accept I think. But if you want to be seen very quicky he also offers private clinic appointments, but he is pricey..... 
The website address for the private clinic is www.zitawest.com/
But they offer the same treatment on the nhs, just a longer wait. I have been told it's about 2 months now so not as long as pref regan who is up to a year!
Are you reading the zita west book?? xx


----------



## AS1

Shaz2 - do you mind me asking where you had your testing done in N.Ireland?? I live in the same place as you and am heading for testing soon and just curious....

Feel free to pm me if you don't want to chat on this...xx


----------



## Smiler13

Hi Laura, I am actually seeing him soon, have had three early miscarriages after a successful pregnancy with our lovely daughter, who is 15 months. Am seeing him privately. Also been to my local hospital on the NHS, but they didn't seem to rund many tests and know that St Mary's have a good reputation, want to do all I can to investigate what could be happening before we try again. If I could work out how to private message you would be happy to let you know about my experience.


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi smiler, thanks for ur post. I will pm you now. xxx


----------



## shaz2

hi lauraperrysan, think i was waiting about 8 weeks before we got first appointment. ive just got new appointment for lupus clinic in st thomas and guys hospital in london now as well...more tests...lol...

AS1 hi, i got mosts of my tests done between altangelvin and the royal...xx


----------



## shaz2

hi laura, whens your app now? ive just been referred to st thomas also in london to the lupus clinic for some tests!!!


----------



## shaz2

hi laura, whens your app now?


----------



## shaz2

ooops...lol...didnt mean to post twice...lol


----------



## lauraperrysan

hi, well i got a call from st marys pn thursday. they have agreed to accept me but need a refferal from my gyne not dr so once that is done there is a 6 weeks waiting list. Im prob looking at end of sept if im lucky, prob early oct. How are you? xxx


----------



## shaz2

Thats great hopefuly you will get some answers, ive just been referred to lupus clinic in st thomas also in london for some tests, im currently on 2nd week od down reg and things are a nite mare, im so tired honestly it doesnt get any easier...lol...xx


----------



## rootytooty1

just wanted to let you know that I was referred to Dr Raj Rai via Zita West after 2 miscarriages. Both Zita West & Dr Rai were fantastic -very helpful & supportive.
Zita West referred me for some blood tests & while I was waiting for my appt to see Dr Rai I found out I was pregnant again. I was worried that by the time I was due to see Dr Rai I would have had another m/c so Zita spoke to Dr Rai & he found a way to fast-track some further tests for me.
I truly beleive that it is with their help that I am still pregnant - 30 weeks & about to go on maternity leave.:happydance:


----------



## lauraperrysan

thanks rooty tooty and massive congrats to you :) My appointment with him is a week tuesday...did they find a reason for ur m/c's?? Im sooo nervous. Just had loss no 5 this week and im meant to call them and re book my appointment for 6 weeks after last miscarriage but i really need to go, cant wait any longer :(
I've heard it's really hard to find...is this right? If any tips finding it would be great lol.xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Laura hope your doing ok.

Good news for me my treatment has worked for Ectopic so HCG levels are decreasing.

Had a good chat with nurse today re miscarriage clinics. My clotting tests are normal and we both had the chromosomal testing today. They doubt very much that hubbys sperm is the issue.

She said probably my treatment wont begin until I have a confirmed interuterine pregnancy becuase they are more than confident its hormonal. The FS wants me to remain on his list but I also have the RMC referral as well so double trouble lol !!

If I get pregnant I get bumped up the ladder and as long as the PG is confirmed even if just a yolk sac etc they will give me 10000mg (i think she said this) of HCG shots twice per week plus progesterone so I am so much hoping the chromosome testing comes back normal xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

aww fluffyblue, great news about next time.....i just wish we didn't keep having to say next time :( 
i can cope with anything other than hearing i have fibroids....i know i will loose it if this is the reason for my m/c's. i really really hope it's a hormonal inbalance for me too.
i'll let u know how i get on and visa versa :)
where abouts have u had ur tests done??
here's to 2010 babies, or even 2011....im not fussy just want a sticky one
xxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Think mines gonna be 2011 !!!

I have a fibroid too bout 3cm square but they said thats not the prob as its not pressing on uterine wall.

I had mine done at Good Hope my local hospital by the EPU funnily enough !


----------



## Smiler13

Hi Laura, it is quite difficult to find at St Mary's, the map they sent was rubbish - from Paddington follow signs to Praed St (which is like a high street with lots of shops and St Mary's on the other side), went along Praed St until I got to a place where the main gates of St Mary's were, with an arch going over then turned left and went straight on. It is just a little bit past the trauma / heart attack centre. When you get to the right place there is just a little white sign, but you can see pictures of babies on the walls through the window! There is an intercom thing. 

Or, if you take another road off Praed Street from nearer to the station (Station Rd or something), just keep following it round, it is just past the Lindo wing (which is the private bit of St Mary's). 

The heart attack place and Lindo wing are better signposted than the gynae bit, but if you follow signs to either and carry on a bit you should find it.

Think that the main thing is to stay on the road and not go into the hospital itself, which is what I did on my first visit and got totally lost! 

Don't want to sound negative but think that hormonal things are actually pretty tricky to treat, as lots of things have to be in balance, and it is hard to emulate healthy pregnancy hormones with drugs. Am wondering whether there is anything else I can try if the progesterone doesn't work (clomid???) or whether that will be the end of the line for me. Going to try one more time, then go for more medical advice, and maybe to Liverpool for the NKC thing (though doubt am eligible for the trial 'cos of the progesterone problem).


----------



## Smiler13

Have they sent you a questionnaire to fill in before your appointment?


----------



## lauraperrysan

hi smiler, thank u for the tips on how to find it. Our appointment is at 8.45am and we wont get to london till 10pm as me and oh are working the day before so not got much time in the morning to get lost!!
yes they did and i sent it back. they told me to photo copy it and bring the copy but i cant find it, hopefully they will have it, it was sent about 6 weeks ago!!
so what did they do at ur 1st appointment?
im getting a bit nervous and almost feel i dont want to know what's wrong but i know i have to 
xxxxx


----------



## Smiler13

At the first appointment they just decided what tests they would do, which was based on the information provided, and explained these. Then I had some blood taken (my partner didn't need his karyotping ones done as we'd had those done at my local hospital already) for some of the tests; and was told to get in touch to schedule another (I had an HSG test, where they check the womb lining and tubes, 'cos I'd reported much lighter periods than before I had my daughter). 

Think for some people they schedule an ultrasound. You have a follow-up appointment once all the test results are back (in my case this was about a month).

Really hope it goes well for you, hope all the travel etc goes smoothly and that your daughter is OK while you are away. Best wishes.


----------



## fluffyblue

Laura hi

Got my appointment through for RMC today 25th November am so excited (in a weird way) !!


----------



## lauraperrysan

hi ladies, sorry for not replying sooner!!

fluffyblue, great news :) i know when i got mine thro i was excited as it's a step to finding out why it's happening, which is a step closer to 'fixing' it which is a step closer to a successful pregnancy :) and ur appointment is a day after mine!!!

smiler, thank you for all your support and info. it's great to hear from you and how they do things there etc.... i really am feeling very nervous now but trying to keep positive. arghhhh, a week today and i will of had my appointment!!

will let you both know how i get on and also visa versa ladies, please let me know u get on fluffyblue and smiler, i always welcome an update on how your doing etc

xxxxxxxxx


----------

